# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Giải thi đấu ép xung OC Showdown 2015 - Formula chính thức bắt đầu

## jenifer

ASUS ROG sẽ bắt đầu cuộc thi ép xung OC Showdown: Formula Series trong tuần này và cuộc thi này chỉ dành cho các tay chơi ép xung tản nhiệt khí và tản nhiệt nước trên bất kỳ bo mạch chủ Z87 hay Z97 của ASUS.


Lưu ý rằng ở các tay ép xung hạng mục Extreme Series sẽ không được quyền tham gia Formula Series, qua đó ASUS hy vọng cuộc thi ép xung Formula Series sẽ là sân chơi lớn dành cho nhiều đối tượng tham gia hơn nhất là các ocer nghiệp dư chưa từng dùng tản nhiệt LN2 vốn dành cho các tay chơi Extreme Series.


Còn những người tham gia Extreme Series hãy chuẩn bị tinh thần và trí lực cho vòng 2 của hạng mục này sắp diễn ra trong thời gian tới. Tham khảo thời gian cụ thể và các chi tiết lưu ý khác của hạng mục Extreme Series tại đây.


Vòng 1 của hạng mục Formula Series sẽ bắt đầu diễn ra vào ngày 6/3/2015. Nếu bạn muốn tham gia thì hãy vào đây.


​
Về giải thưởng của cuộc thi, ASUS hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến nhiều bất ngờ lớn cho người tham gia khi mang đến cuộc thi rất nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn như card đồ họa cao cấp dòng Strix, bo mạch chủ Maximus VII Formula và Impact, và các phần quà khác từ các đối tác Intel, Enermax và HyperX. Đây là danh sách chi tiết các quà thưởng từ ASUS và các đối tác.


​
Hạng mục Formula Series sẽ được chia thành 3 vòng và mỗi vòng sẽ chọn ra các gương mặt có kết quả xuất sắc nhất ở các bài thi:



Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU).Catzilla 720p.MaxxMem Read Bandwidth.

----------


## quoctiepkt

*Trả lời: Giải thi đấu ép xung OC Showdown 2015 - Formula chính thức bắt đầu*

ghê ta, phần thưởng sự kiện này khủng thế

----------


## VinhLink

*Trả lời: Giải thi đấu ép xung OC Showdown 2015 - Formula chính thức bắt đầu*

ủa là sao ai nó sơ sơ cuộc thi xem tiếng anh đọc chả hiễu gì

----------


## nuochoaparis

*Trả lời: Giải thi đấu ép xung OC Showdown 2015 - Formula chính thức bắt đầu*




> ủa là sao ai nó sơ sơ cuộc thi xem tiếng anh đọc chả hiễu gì


thì ép xong tồi chụp hình XTU lại đang lên thôi

----------


## ketsat

*Trả lời: Giải thi đấu ép xung OC Showdown 2015 - Formula chính thức bắt đầu*




> thì ép xong tồi chụp hình XTU lại đang lên thôi


ủa XTU là gì thế khó sử dụng không

----------


## thanhcanh

*Trả lời: Giải thi đấu ép xung OC Showdown 2015 - Formula chính thức bắt đầu*




> ủa XTU là gì thế khó sử dụng không


XTU là trình benchmark mà bạn, cứ tải về cài vô xong chạy đợi cho nó ra điểm thôi

----------


## dermaster

*Trả lời: Giải thi đấu ép xung OC Showdown 2015 - Formula chính thức bắt đầu*

lâu lâu mới có sân chơi cho dân OC lớn thế này đấy

----------


## Duyvn

*Trả lời: Giải thi đấu ép xung OC Showdown 2015 - Formula chính thức bắt đầu*

hết ngày thi đầu rồi, nhìn điểm mà ảo quá đí chứ

----------


## samnguyen

*Trả lời: Giải thi đấu ép xung OC Showdown 2015 - Formula chính thức bắt đầu*

cập nhận tin về cuộc thi này liên tục đi thớt để a e tham khảo chứ trang tiếng anh khó đọc quá

----------

